# Possible enneagram test?



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

@Boss and I took this interesting test & we realized that a lot of the components accurately depict enneagram types and capture some of the fixations really well. 

www.lifetraptest.com

Here are our speculations about the correlations:

*SUBJUGATION (phobic 6/9)*

* EMOTIONAL INHIBATION (5)*

* FAILURE (6)*

* ABANDONMENT (4)*

* APPROVAL SEEKING (2 & 3, and attachment triad in general)*

* ABUSE (8 in some parts like avoiding being taken advantage of, CP6 in others, especially in testing others)*

* ENMESHMENT (9)*

* ENTITLEMENT (3/7/8)*

* PESSIMISM (6)*

* PUNITIVENESS (1)*

* DEPENDENCE (phobic 6)*

* INSUFFICIENT SELF-CONTROL (7 & 8)*

* VULNERABILITY (mostly SP)*

* EMOTIONAL DEPRIVIATION (4)*

* SELF-SACRIFICE (2)*

* SOCIAL ISOLATION (4 & 5)*

* UNRELENTING STANDARDS (1)*

* DEFECTIVENESS (4 & 1)*

Of course, no test is perfect and many themes overlap with type 6. However, compared to other enneagram tests, this one at least tackles accurately issues types struggle with. It also could be potentially helpful for people torn between two types, provided that they also look into their answers instead of simply focusing on the results. For instance, the vulnerability variable looks 3ish in some aspects, but also 6ish in others, as well as SP like. It all depends on how you scored on the related items, some questions being more related to a certain type than others. 

It could possibly be a nice complement to the questionnaire ^^ I'm interested in your results, and whether or not you feel they fit with your typing.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Hope you don't mind Kalei if I post up my results to this, I did this test not long ago, here were the scores. I think the test creator was originally using it in conjunct with MBTI but I agree in that it seems more suitable for enneagram. Good test.

Punitiveness - very strong
Abuse - very strong
Pessimism - very strong
Emotional inhibation - strong
Defectiveness - strong
Dependence - strong
Failure - strong
Sosial isolation - strong
Self-sacrifice - strong
Entitlement - strong
Vulnerablity - strong
Emotional deprivation - strong
Enmeshment - strong
Abandonment - strong
Approval seeking - medium
Subjugation - medium
Unrelenting standards - medium
Insufficient self-control - medium


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

mushr00m said:


> Hope you don't mind Kalei if I post up my results to this, I did this test not long ago, here were the scores. I think the test creator was originally using it in conjunct with MBTI but I agree in that it seems more suitable for enneagram. Good test.


Of course I don't mind, that's what this thread is about! 

And interesting results by the way.. do you feel like some don't align at all with your typing?


----------



## heaveninawildflower (Feb 5, 2012)

I already took this test...but here are the results I got.


Social isolationvery strongAbusevery strongEmotional inhibationvery strongEmotional deprivationvery strongPessimismstrongFailurestrongInsufficient self-controlstrongVulnerablitystrongDefectivenessstrongAbandonmentmediumEntitlementmediumSelf-sacrificemediumApproval seekingno lifetrapUnrelenting standardsno lifetrapSubjugationno lifetrapEnmeshmentno lifetrapPunitivenessno lifetrapDependenceno lifetrap


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

kaleidoscope said:


> Of course I don't mind, that's what this thread is about!
> 
> And interesting results by the way.. do you feel like some don't align at all with your typing?


Tbh, none of them actually surprise me, they all sound accurate although the scores are a bit vague, like 11 of them I apparantly scored the same. It seems to think im very withdrawn and im not sure if they mean as in a phase or an actual long term coping mechanism, again, not specific for that. I do also wander why '2' mechanisms are not prevalent enough because '2' styles for some are as serious as other type mechanisms, e.g codependency, I would have though would be something to add to this test. But its spot on in places and if it was going to be used for enneagram, it would still need tweaking but it is one of the better one's I think for mapping those nasty type traits :shocked:. 

My top 3 scores here could apply to 1, 4, 6, 8 apart from the abuse one, I don't know about that one, abuse leads to multiple reactions, I could be an extremely phobic 6 as a result of abuse, abuse I wouldn't even correlate to a specific type, abuse can exasperate the worst of any type.

Punitiveness - very strong
Abuse - very strong
Pessimism - very strong


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

mushr00m said:


> Tbh, none of them actually surprise me, they all sound accurate although the scores are a bit vague, like 11 of them I apparantly scored the same. It seems to think im very withdrawn and im not sure if they mean as in a phase or an actual long term coping mechanism, again, not specific for that. I do also wander why '2' mechanisms are not prevalent enough because '2' styles for some are as serious as other type mechanisms, e.g codependency, I would have though would be something to add to this test. But its spot on in places and if it was going to be used for enneagram, it would still need tweaking but it is one of the better one's I think for mapping those nasty type traits :shocked:.
> 
> My top 3 scores here could apply to 1, 4, 6, 8 apart from the abuse one, I don't know about that one, abuse leads to multiple reactions, I could be an extremely phobic 6 as a result of abuse, abuse I wouldn't even correlate to a specific type, abuse can exasperate the worst of any type.
> 
> ...


Well, one of the weaknesses (or I suppose strengths, depending on how you look at it) of this test is that there are lot of 6ish elements dispersed everywhere. The categories that don't have any 6 in them are somewhat rare, so as a 6, it's somewhat natural that you'd score high on many of them. There are also a lot of 1 components in your results btw, interesting.

About abuse, the general definition is definitely not related to type, but in this test specifically, the description is 8-like in part (not opening up to others, expecting others to take advantage of them) and CP6 in others like the constant testing and overall vigilance, for example. Again, depends on the answers related and which you scored high on.

Yeah, the 2 mechanisms were not as common for sure, though they can be found in approval-seeking & self-sacrifice. I do think it needs to be worked on, but it's already a LOT better than most enneagram tests you'll find online ^^


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Pessimismvery strongFailurevery strongPunitivenessstrongDependencestrongSubjugationstrongVulnerablitymediumInsufficient self-controlmediumSosial isolationmediumEmotional inhibationmediumApproval seekingmediumDefectivenessmediumEntitlementmediumSelf-sacrificeweakUnrelenting standardsweakAbandonmentweakAbuseweakEnmeshmentno lifetrapEmotional deprivationno lifetrap

Lol, strong Dependence... 

Hmm... type 6 maybe? It's a type I've scored as a lot.


----------



## Bluity (Nov 12, 2012)

*Lifetrap**Strength*Emotional inhibationvery strongPessimismvery strongSosial isolationstrongSubjugationstrongEmotional deprivationstrongAbusestrongVulnerablitystrongEnmeshmentstrongFailuremediumDependencemediumEntitlementweakInsufficient self-controlweakUnrelenting standardsweakAbandonmentweakPunitivenessweakDefectivenessweakSelf-sacrificeno lifetrapApproval seekingno lifetrap



> Detailed results
> *Emotional inhibation*
> 
> *Lifetrap strength: **very strong*
> ...




-----
There are certain qualms I have with this test. For one thing, I don't relate to subjugation at all; the test misconstrued my avoidance of conflict to mean that I'm a doormat. I certainly don't attract bossy people, that's for sure. Also, I answered "1" for two out of three enmeshment questions but still got a strong rating. 
Everything in red doesn't work for me. But mostly the test was fine.


----------



## Dyidia (May 28, 2010)

Nice find.

*Lifetrap**Strength*Sosial isolationstrongEmotional inhibationstrongPessimismstrongSubjugationstrongSelf-sacrificemediumApproval seekingmediumInsufficient self-controlmediumEnmeshmentweakDependenceweakEntitlementweakEmotional deprivationweakAbandonmentweakAbuseweakUnrelenting standardsno lifetrapDefectivenessno lifetrapPunitivenessno lifetrapVulnerablityno lifetrapFailureno lifetrap

I can actually relate a lot to Emotional Deprivation and Abuse, but didn't really score high on them because I answered on what I thought was the case (not on how I really feel and act). Also, with Emotional Deprivation, I feel like I've rejected my own connections, partly out of the anger response to the fear of Abuse. Basically because I already feel easily disappointed/dissatisfied, the desire to get even overrides the desire to connect. It's this Emotional Deprivation also that drives my Social Isolation (and probably why I can't relate much to the description of it despite scoring so high on it). Also, in cases where Emotional Deprivation _isn't _a problem, enmeshment actually becomes a serious issue, but it's weak because of the overriding disappointment described above.

Anyway, I think this life traps idea has potential, despite the problems I've laid out (seems pretty good for others).


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

*Lifetrap------------------Strength*
Social isolation------------very strong
Emotional deprivation------very strong
Punitiveness--------------strong
Approval seeking----------medium
Defectiveness-------------medium
Subjugation---------------medium
Emotional inhibation-------medium
Dependence--------------medium
Self-sacrifice-------------weak
Unrelenting standards-----weak
Pessimism----------------weak
Vulnerablity---------------no lifetrap
Insufficient self-control----no lifetrap
Failure--------------------no lifetrap
Abandonment-------------no lifetrap
Enmeshment--------------no lifetrap
Abuse--------------------no lifetrap
Entitlement---------------no lifetrap

Well this doesn't really help me figure out my type. If anything I think it points toward 4, but I doubt that's my type. Interesting idea though, and it's a good test. 

And how does everyone else manage to keep that nice two column format? o.o


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Silveresque said:


> Well this doesn't really help me figure out my type. If anything I think it points toward 4, but I doubt that's my type. And how does everyone else manage to keep that nice two column format? o.o


Yeah, it kind of points towards more withdrawn/superego than id themes. Your entitlement, abuse and insufficient self-control are practically non-existent; and punitiveness, emotional deprivation and social isolation are especially high. That should at least give you an idea of where to look ^^ I'm not saying the test will give you a definitive answer, it'll only point you in a certain direction.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

*Lifetrap**Strength*Social isolationvery strongEmotional inhibitionvery strongApproval seekingstrongSelf-sacrificestrongDependencestrongFailurestrongSubjugationstrong VulnerabilitystrongDefectivenessstrongEmotional deprivationstrongPunitivenessmediumAbusemediumPessimismmediumInsufficient self-controlmediumAbandonmentmediumEntitlementweakUnrelenting standardsweakEnmeshmentno lifetrap



kaleidoscope said:


> It could possibly be a nice complement to the questionnaire ^^ I'm interested in your results, and whether or not you feel they fit with your typing.


I feel like this test scored me unfairly high, though I also just woke up, so I'm not very happy :tongue: While taking it, I kept thinking that anyone with depression would score high on these "life traps."

I don't agree with trying to shove correlations in with the questionnaire. It's a bad idea. People could try to tell me I'm a 5 or 9 (or 6w5) based on my results, when in reality it's my speech that separates me. It reminds me of using the Big5 with the MBTI: most INFPs are RCUAI and most INTJs are RCOEI, so "naturally" a person would type me as an INFP. But I'm just... not.

Really, I just hate correlations :laughing: Let a system stand by itself the way it was meant to, I think.


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

*Lifetrap*

Approval seeking 
Self-sacrifice 
Subjugation 
Defectiveness 
Dependence 
Failure 
Punitiveness 
Abandonment 
Pessimism 
Sosial isolation 
Emotional deprivation	
Emotional inhibation	
Insufficient self-control	
Vulnerablity 
Unrelenting standards	
Entitlement 
Abuse 
Enmeshment

*Strength*

very strong
very strong
very strong
very strong
strong
strong
strong
strong
medium
medium
medium
medium
weak
weak
weak
weak
weak
no lifetrap

I find it really weird seeing these results because they are quite true. 6, 2 and 1 all over the place, save for enmeshment.


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

[QUOTE
*Lifetrap**Strength*Sosial isolationvery strongEmotional inhibationvery strongSubjugationstrongDefectivenessstrongVulnerablitystrongPessimismmediumEnmeshmentmediumApproval seekingmediumDependencemediumSelf-sacrificeweakPunitivenessweakInsufficient self-controlno lifetrapFailureno lifetrapUnrelenting standardsno lifetrapEntitlementno lifetrapAbuseno lifetrapEmotional deprivationno lifetrapAbandonmentno lifetrap
][/QUOTE]

Interesting test. Overall I found it accurate. 

The only major problem for me was the 'Enmeshment' description which was VERY inaccurate in my case. The thing is my dependence on my loved ones tends to be financial/physical, not psychological as the test assumes. I certainly do not experience the blurring of identities with my loved ones, nor do I have any problem expressing disagreement with them. Actually, I find it easier to express disagreement with those who are close to me than I do with those I don't know well.

Also, contrary to what the 'Approval Seeking' description says, I don't "strive" to belong. Although it's true I'd rather be liked than disliked, I exert minimal effort in adapting to others' expectations. I'm much more passive in my approval seeking (if it could be called "seeking" at all, in my case); I generally just do my best not draw attention to myself and expect (or at least hope) that if I don't bother others they won't bother me.

However, each of those were 'medium' scores, so I guess it makes sense that I wouldn't be able to relate to them as much. I could definitely relate more to my 'Strong' and especially my "Very Strong' scores' descriptions so, yes, overall I found the test accurate. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

*Test results*


*Your lifetraps*


*Lifetrap**Strength*Insufficient self-controlstrongEmotional deprivationmediumEntitlementmediumEmotional inhibationweakSelf-sacrificeweakSubjugationweak VulnerablityweakSosial isolationweakUnrelenting standardsno lifetrapDependenceno lifetrapApproval seekingno lifetrapEnmeshmentno lifetrapPessimismno lifetrapFailureno lifetrapAbandonmentno lifetrapPunitivenessno lifetrapDefectivenessno lifetrapAbuseno lifetrap


Hmm, thanks, @_kaleidoscope_, that was an interesting test! I don't think it's a very good Enneagram test though, I didn't even bother to compare to your suggestions about the results, it seemed to me that most of the questions were about stuff only unhealthy people might think! I only related to some of all the questions and those were like "hehheh" for me xD Well, I don't wonder that I didn't really relate to most there, I do consider myself healthier and happier than ever so why would I relate to stuff like that...


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Cool test! I really think it does shed a great deal of light on Enneagram type. Here are my results, which actually correlate quite nicely (I think) with not just my core type, but my tritype. 


Pessimismvery strongFailurevery strongPunitivenessvery strongSubjugationvery strongSelf-sacrificestrongApproval seekingstrongDependencestrongDefectivenessmediumVulnerablitymediumEnmeshmentmediumUnrelenting standardsmediumAbandonmentweakEntitlementweakInsufficient self-controlweakEmotional inhibationweakAbuseweakEmotional deprivationno lifetrapSosial isolationno lifetrap


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

I can see the correlation, and I do think some of these questions could be used to make a new and better enneagram test! 
As for my results...they mostly fit, yeah. :/


*Lifetrap**Strength*Failurevery strongSosial isolationvery strongVulnerablitystrongEmotional deprivationstrongPessimismstrongAbandonmentstrongSubjugationstrongDefectivenessstrongDependencemediumAbusemediumPunitivenessmediumApproval seekingmediumSelf-sacrificemediumEntitlementmediumEmotional inhibationmediumEnmeshmentweakUnrelenting standardsno lifetrapInsufficient self-controlno lifetrap


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Sosial isolation: very strong
Defectiveness: very strong
Approval seeking: strong 
Self-sacrifice: strong
Emotional inhibation: strong
Vulnerablity: strong
Failure: strong
Pessimism: strong
Insufficient self-control: strong
Subjugation: strong
Unrelenting standards: strong
Abuse: medium
Entitlement: medium
Emotional deprivation: medium
Enmeshment: medium
Punitiveness: medium
Dependence: weak
Abandonment: weak

Great test!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

> Entitlement	very strong


no surprise there



> Sosial isolation	strong


hmm, I guess I could see that



> Emotional deprivation strong


interesting
Edit: actually, this makes perfect sense 



> Dependence	strong


I'll have to think about this one. 



> Abandonment	medium


this one makes sense now that I think about it



> Insufficient self-control	medium


I'd say this is accurate



> Abuse	medium


oh dear...



> Emotional inhibation	medium


not sure what to think of this. 



> Failure	medium


I would think this one would be weaker



> Pessimism	weak


probably




> Enmeshment	no lifetrap
> Vulnerablity	no lifetrap
> Punitiveness	no lifetrap
> Unrelenting standards	no lifetrap
> ...


these all make sense


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

*Lifetrap Strength*

Sosial isolation = very strong (great spelling)
Defectiveness = strong
Pessimism = strong 
Entitlement = strong 
Abuse = strong 
Self-sacrifice = strong 
Emotional deprivation = strong 
Insufficient self-control = strong 
Unrelenting standards = medium 
Vulnerablity = medium 
Punitiveness = medium 
Emotional inhibation = weak
Abandonment = weak 
Failure = weak 
Subjugation = weak 
Approval seeking = no life trap
Dependence = no life trap
Enmeshment = no life trap 


I actually took this a few days ago. When I saw it, I thought... Oh look. All the 4, 6, and 8 issues are splayed out for the world to see. I think it does touch on ennea-issues. Not fool-proof, but a starting point. 

My main gripe is that I’d put self-sacrifice into the “no life trap” category--I don’t resonate with it at all. I don’t know how it got to the top of the list there--it‘s like the opposite of me. It must be because I clicked the one that said, "I don't want people to think I have needs". Everything else is more or less accurate.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Most of these are pretty true. Some of them are very hard to read, Dependence in particular. I like to think of myself as an independent person, but maybe I'm not... I guess that's the whole point of being here on this website, to find your true weaknesses. 

The top result is _very _Six-ish. Maybe the second, too. Emotional inhibition doesn't correlate with my MBTI or Enneagram (core and fixes) at all. I'm still trying to figure out where the hell it comes from.

Vulnerablity = very strong
Dependence = very strong
Emotional inhibition = strong
Abuse = strong
Self-sacrifice = strong
Subjugation = strong
Approval seeking = strong
Failure = strong
Punitiveness = strong
Pessimism = medium
Entitlement = medium
Unrelenting standards = medium
Insufficient self-control = medium
Sosial isolation = medium
Abandonment = medium
Enmeshment = medium
Defectiveness = medium
Emotional deprivation = weak


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Failure	very strong
Dependence	very strong
Abandonment	strong
Enmeshment	strong
Insufficient self-control	strong
Subjugation	strong
Punitiveness	strong
Emotional inhibation	strong
Self-sacrifice	strong
Pessimism	strong
Sosial isolation	strong
Defectiveness	strong
Vulnerablity	medium
Approval seeking	medium
Emotional deprivation	medium
Entitlement	medium
Abuse	medium
Unrelenting standards	weak

Yay!


----------



## Krelian91 (May 2, 2012)

*Lifetrap**Strength*Emotional deprivationvery strongSosial isolationvery strongSelf-sacrificevery strongPessimismstrongAbusestrongUnrelenting standardsstrongEmotional inhibationstrongSubjugationstrongApproval seekingstrongEntitlementstrongVulnerablitystrongAbandonmentstrongDefectivenessstrongInsufficient self-controlmediumPunitivenessmediumEnmeshmentmediumFailuremediumDependenceweak

...closet 2? :shocked: P)


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Pavane said:


> *Your lifetraps*
> 
> 
> *Lifetrap**Strength*Sosial isolationvery strongSelf-sacrificevery strongEntitlementstrongAbandonmentstrongEmotional inhibationstrongInsufficient self-controlstrongDefectivenessmediumUnrelenting standardsmediumAbusemediumApproval seekingmediumVulnerablitymediumPessimismmediumSubjugationweakEnmeshmentweakFailureweakPunitivenessweakEmotional deprivationweakDependenceno lifetrap


Stolen from the life-trap test thread. I'm not sure what to make of these, but it made me laugh. I will say that a lot of these remind me of the first tritype I identified with based on what you've labeled them as. Core 5 (social isolation, emotional inhibation) with 2ish influences (self-sacrifice) and some id influences from 3 and/or 8 (entitlement, insufficient self control).

Though I would have to say that social isolation could be an ego type thing, so I'd throw 9 in there as well.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

make of it what you will*

Lifetrap*
*Strength*PessimismstrongEmotional inhibationstrongSelf-sacrificestrongUnrelenting standardsmediumEntitlementmediumEmotional deprivationmediumDefectivenessmediumDependencemediumApproval seekingweakPunitivenessweakSosial isolationweakInsufficient self-controlweakFailureno lifetrapSubjugationno lifetrapAbandonmentno lifetrapAbuseno lifetrap Vulnerablityno lifetrapEnmeshmentno lifetrap


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Here is the test I took reposted from The Personality Resourses forum:

5w4/INFP

Your lifetraps


Lifetrap Strength 
Subjugation strong 
Sosial isolation strong 
Failure medium 
Vulnerablity medium 
Self-sacrifice medium 
Abuse medium 
Emotional deprivation medium 
Emotional inhibation medium 
Insufficient self-control weak 
Punitiveness weak 
Entitlement weak 
Dependence weak 
Defectiveness weak 
Unrelenting standards weak 
Approval seeking weak 
Pessimism weak 
Abandonment no lifetrap 
Enmeshment no lifetrap 

I don't necessarily agree with your Enneagram correlations, however.


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't know. I have the same doubts with this test that I do with other behavior based tests. Is the behavior innate or trained? Do I subjugate my needs because I spent nearly 20 years ignoring my needs in favor of my husband's to avoid his rage? Or, am I innately passive/submissive and that's why I stayed for nearly 20 years? Am I emotionally inhibited because to express emotions in my marriage would have triggered a negative reaction or am I innately inhibited and my marriage merely reinforced that? *shrugs* I guess once I figure that out, I'll truly know who I am.

*Lifetrap* Strength
*Self-sacrifice* strong
*Social isolation	* strong
*Abuse* strong
*Emotional inhibition* strong
*Subjugation* strong
*Abandonment* weak
*Insufficient self-control* weak
*Vulnerability* weak


----------



## DoctorYikes (Nov 22, 2010)

8w9/ISTP

Social isolation very strong 
Emotional inhibation strong 
Insufficient self-control strong 
Self-sacrifice strong 
Unrelenting standards strong 
Entitlement strong 
Emotional deprivation strong 
Punitiveness medium 
Abuse medium 
Pessimism medium 
Failure medium 
Vulnerablity medium 
Subjugation weak 
Approval seeking weak 
Dependence no lifetrap 
Abandonment  no lifetrap 
Defectiveness no lifetrap 
Enmeshment no lifetrap


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Me:

Sosial isolation - very strong
Entitlement - strong
Self-sacrifice - medium
Abuse - medium
Pessimism - medium
Emotional inhibation - medium
Subjugation - medium
Defectiveness - medium
Punitiveness - weak
Insufficient self-control - weak
Vulnerablity - weak
Emotional deprivation - weak
Unrelenting standards - weak
Approval seeking - no lifetrap
Failure - no lifetrap
Dependence - no lifetrap
Abandonment - no lifetrap
Enmeshment - no lifetrap

I mean it could relate to Enneagram, and then again it could not. The test itself has lots of holes, too, which, while I get the idea, need to be patched up.


----------



## whispers_the_wind (Aug 30, 2012)

*Lifetrap**Strength*PessimismstrongSelf-sacrificestrongSocial isolationstrongEmotional inhibitionstrong VulnerabilitystrongSubjugationstrongInsufficient self-controlmediumPunitivenessmediumFailuremediumUnrelenting standardsmediumAbusemediumEnmeshmentmediumApproval seekingweakEntitlementweakDependenceweakDefectivenessweakAbandonmentweakEmotional deprivationno lifetrap

Interesting test. Agree with some of the results, though not all are easy to admit. Some of the statements don't seem that well-defined to me. For instance, the pessimism. I got the impression the statements seem to weigh heavily on the part that voluntarily sees the negative parts or possibilities. I don't think seeing the whole spectrum as to how something can go is pessimistic, believing it _will_ go bad is. Then again, I might just be too deep in the pessimism box to even notice I'm in it.

Also "being careful not to do wrong things, that could lead to a disaster." Not sure if this is part of the pessimistic slot or not, but I find the sentence itself misleading. Not doing wrong things could mean anything from keeping up with your personal code, to keeping up to society's standard in general (moral, law, social conduct). Does the disaster part somehow make it different on whether or not you do these things? Does it ask on whether you would still do this wrong thing if it wouldn't lead to a disaster? Does it measure on how strongly you want to avoid a negative outcome? The "being careful" part of it just sounds to me like a healthy dose of being aware of actions and their consequences.

Or I might just be over-analyzing it. :tongue:


----------



## Phantomwise (Apr 5, 2013)

*

Lifetrap*
*

Strength*
Unrelenting standards
very strong ---> *1*
Pessimism
very strong ---> *6*
Social isolation
very strong ---> *4*/5
Subjugation
strong ---> *6*/9
Self-sacrifice
strong ---> 2
Emotional inhibation
strong ---> 5
Defectiveness
strong---> *4/1*
Abandonment
strong --->* 4*
Approval seeking
medium ---> 2/3
Punitiveness
medium ---> *1*
 Vulnerablity
medium --->* 6*
Abuse
weak
Emotional deprivation
weak
Dependence
weak
Insufficient self-control
weak
Failure
weak
Entitlement

 
 
 
 

weakEnmeshment
no lifetrap


----------



## Phantomwise (Apr 5, 2013)

You can clearly see my tritype above! I didn't expect to see some 2 issues though. Something to think about.

I do think the lifetrap test has some poor wording in some questions. Maybe someone could come up with a better test, which would also fix the problem of some types' issues being overepresented.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Some correlations can be made, although the life traps doesn't necessarily correlate with the enneagram motivations. My result does however fit very well with my life experiences.


*Lifetrap**Strength*Abusevery strongInsufficient self-controlvery strongSosial isolationstrongSelf-sacrificestrongEmotional deprivationmediumPessimismmediumEntitlementmediumFailureweak VulnerablityweakDefectivenessweakSubjugationweakApproval seekingno lifetrapUnrelenting standardsno lifetrapAbandonmentno lifetrapDependenceno lifetrapEmotional inhibationno lifetrapPunitivenessno lifetrapEnmeshmentno lifetrap


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

I can see how Enneagram patterns could be observed by looking at the aspects focused on in the test. I think they would work well being incorporated into typing questions.


Insufficient self-control - *Strong*: ENTP + 7-fix make that one a prerequisite, I expect, and when one has a 7 fix and w8, I do consider it highly compatible with 9. Regardless, I do see it about my 7 fix.

Subjugation - *Strong*: That's pretty damn 9.

Self-sacrifice - *Strong*: I consider that a definite 9 attribute, and expect all 9s to rate highly here, or to reconsider their typing. You list it as 2 in the OP, and sure the title is pretty 2, however there are aspects that scream 2, and others that scream 9, it's a matter of motivations - this is the one answer that all 9s so far have scored *Strong *on, and the only consistent score for all of us.

You've learned to pay attention to the needs of others and your own needs can easily be left aside. If you put your own needs first, is likely that you feel guilt. You sacrifice your own needs so that you don’t have to feel guilty about the fact that you have not noticed enough the needs of others. You sacrifice your needs voluntarily, simply because the needs of others are above your own. You are empathetic by nature, and do not want others to feel any discomfort, you'd rather feel it yourself. You are strong and take a lot of responsibility and support the well-being of others. It easy for you to be compassionate and understanding towards others. You are usually listening to other people’s problems and you tell about yours just a bit.​
Purple are the things I see as a 2 focus, Blue are the 9 ones, the rest works for both. The key difference imo is 2s sacrifice for others, 9s sacrifice themselves.

Emotional inhibition - *Medium*: That seems more about my being NT then Enneagram, then again, 9 and 5 are similar in some surface ways, both being withdrawn, observing more than investing.

Emotional deprivation - *Medium*: Agree, I see my 9 core mixed with a 4 fix clearly in that one.

Approval seeking - *Medium*: I would consider that influenced by my 9, it's there, definitely not strong though. 

Social isolation - *Medium*: In some ways yes, not for the reasons detailed though, being a Social dom is more relevant than anxiety, I don't have social anxiety. However I would expect double-triple withdrawns to rate here.

Defectiveness - *Weak*: Maybe, would lean to no lifetrap though.

Abuse - *Weak*: Unsure, maybe.

Entitlement - *Weak*: Agree, I see my wing 8 there.

Unrelenting standards - *Weak*: lol, would say no lifetrap.

Dependence - *Weak*: Would say no lifetrap

Vulnerability - *Weak*: Would say no lifetrap

Enmeshment - *Weak*: Would say no lifetrap, and I do not see that as a 9 thing, I understand why you listed it as 9, however especially for those with a strong 8 wing independence matters, I would not be surprised if Sx 9s related pretty well to the way it's worded though as they can easily lose themselves in their partner. None of the 9s who have listed their answers so far have rated highly here, 3x weak, and 2x no lifetrap. It's the wording for me, it's about being on being so focused on someone else that you cannot separate yourself, 9s aren't typically that invested, we lose track of our needs, not because of being enmeshed, but for reasons better answered via Self Sacrifice or Subjugation imo.

You feel that you are so enmeshed with your parents or partner, that you no longer know who you are. It is hard for you to disagree with the parents’ or partner's opinion, so generally you agree with them. You may feel that your parents or your partner live through you, as if you do not have your own life at all. You do not know what you want, what you need or what you feel yourself, everything is enmeshed with the other. If there is something you don’t tell your parent or your partner, you will feel guilty because it can offend or hurt the other. You have not been able to become independent enough of your parents.*​
Failure - *No lifetrap*: Agree

Abandonment - *No lifetrap*: Agree

Punitiveness - *No lifetrap*: Agree

Pessimism - *No lifetrap*: Agree


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Sonny said:


> Self-sacrifice - *Strong*: I consider that a definite 9 attribute, and expect all 9s to rate highly here, or to reconsider their typing.


Damn.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Nonsense said:


> Damn.


Lol, I missed your post, obviously.

Would be interesting to see if you think the test can be used to help typing seeing as your results look pretty 6ish.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Sonny said:


> Lol, I missed your post, obviously.
> 
> Would be interesting to see if you think the test can be used to help typing seeing as your results look pretty 6ish.


I wonder. Maybe I'm disintegrated? But yeah I don't feel I'm that self-sacrificing to be honest.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

* *






Inguz said:


> Some correlations can be made, although the life traps doesn't necessarily correlate with the enneagram motivations. My result does however fit very well with my life experiences.
> 
> 
> *Lifetrap**Strength*Abusevery strongInsufficient self-controlvery strongSosial isolationstrongSelf-sacrificestrongEmotional deprivationmediumPessimismmediumEntitlementmediumFailureweak VulnerablityweakDefectivenessweakSubjugationweakApproval seekingno lifetrapUnrelenting standardsno lifetrapAbandonmentno lifetrapDependenceno lifetrapEmotional inhibationno lifetrapPunitivenessno lifetrapEnmeshmentno lifetrap





Entitlement should also be very high there... ugh, the things you discover about yourself...


----------

